# Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen



## Mell ` (7 November 2007)

_[Abgetrennt, weil nicht zum Thema gehörend: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=209845#post209845 (bh)]_

auuuaaaauuuaa....das tut ja alles immer und immer weher....

ha...noch vier tage, dann sind auch wir "drüber".....
bin echt gespannt, wie ein flitzebogen, was die dann schicken...da wir ja auch schón die "aller aller aller letzte chance/mahnung"  *haaa,ich lach mich wech hier...*  erhalten hatten...
ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis wir wieder "in verzug" kommen *müde lächeln muss gerade*

ich lese ich immer mehr, mit einem lachenden auge und einem weinenden auge mit...ich weiss nicht mehr ,was man besser tun kann...lachen darüber, oder weinen ??
am besten beides,wie ???

mell `


----------



## parkplaza (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sorry, Dein Posting hat fast gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. 

Drüber sind hier wohl fast alle. Und es interessiert hier (glaube ich zumindest) niemanden, wenn Du erst Deinen Mann fragen musst, um dann einen neuen Beitrag zu schreiben (s. Dein Posting gestern). Bleib doch bitte beim Thema oder poste in anderen Foren.

Es geht hier um CR....


----------



## annette (7 November 2007)

*Briefwechsel mit dem Provider (War: Fabrikeinkauf)*

Hallo Leute, ich weiß zwar nicht ob das jemanden interessiert oder auch schon vorgekommen ist, aber ich habe damals den Provider von .... angeschrieben. Nachdem ich die IP geprüft hatte, habe ich einfach die Mail verwendet, die dort angegeben war und hatte halt diesen Provider angeschrieben hier die Mitteilung.

Meine Mail an ihn



> Sehr geehrter Herr Gxxxx,
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2007)

*AW: Briefwechsel mit dem Provider (War: Fabrikeinkauf)*

Blödsinn! Versteht kein Mensch.


----------



## parkplaza (7 November 2007)

*ot*



Frank010 schrieb:


> Hab das hier aus einem anderem forum. Ich poste es mal. Fand es sehr lustig. Beschreibt sehr gut welchen mist die da schreiben. bzw Müll. Wer das liest dem wird sehr schnell kar das man absolut nichts zu befürchten hat.
> Aber der spassfaktor steigt.
> 
> [...]



Sorry, sehe hier kein Posting.


----------



## annette (7 November 2007)

*OT*

Hallo an den Admin. was habe ich falsch gemacht, warum wurde mein Beitrag gelöscht? War das nicht interessant genug? Ich denke, wenn der Provider von den ......... Bescheid weiß, kann das doch nur positiv sein.

Gruß
Annette


----------



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Hallo an den Admin. was habe ich falsch gemacht, warum wurde mein Beitrag gelöscht? War das nicht interessant genug? Ich denke, wenn der Provider von den ......... Bescheid weiß, kann das doch nur positiv sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Annette




Würde mich auch interessieren!

andibuy


----------



## bernhard (7 November 2007)

*Aw: Ot*



annette schrieb:


> Hallo an den Admin. was habe ich falsch gemacht,


Einfach: Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Frank010 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



parkplaza schrieb:


> Sorry, sehe hier kein Posting.



Tut mir leid aber der admin hat das posting gelöscht. Musst einfach mal googeln nach fabrikeinkauf und betrug. Dann triffst du auf viele forums in denen dieses problems diskutiert wird. Ich fand den beitrag sehr lustig. Ich darf ja hier keine links oder namen nennen. Da wird jede zeile eines schreibens von denen kommentiert. 
Hier im forum steht sowieso schon alles was man wissen muss. Was neues gibts wohl nicht mehr. Jetzt hat der staatsanwalt erst mal was zu tun.


----------



## annette (7 November 2007)

*tmp*

Warum wird sogar der post an den admin glöscht? Warum könnt ihr nicht antworten, was ich falsch gemacht habe? Habe doch nur den Provider von ------ angeschrieben und eine Antwort erhalten. Aber warum wird alles von mir gelöscht? Wäre dankbar um eine Antwort.

Gruß
annette


----------



## Mell ` (7 November 2007)

*tmp*

@ parkplatz...oder platza oder wie auch immer....:roll:

hätte mich schon viel eher gemeldet,habe aber eben erst deinen völlig überflüssigen wischwasch entdeckt...

was hier mit dem thema zu tun hat und was nicht, das kann man sehen wie ein dachdecker...
was hatte denn deine frage ob schon jemand etwas per post bekommen hat, mit dem zu der zeit AKTELLEN thema zu tun ??? nüscht !!!
das war eine allgemeine frage zum thema !! ich betone "ALLGEMEIN" !!
und mein geschreibsel, das ich mal gespannt bin, was kommt,wenn wir drüber sind und ob überhaupt was kommt...das war nur mal so ein "reinwurf"  hier, ins heissgelaufene forum...
meine güte...wieso denn so empfindlich !!! ich denke, viele der hier anwesenden sind dankbar, wenn man auch mal ein wenig lockerer übers thema redet....ob nun DIREKT oder ALLGEMEIN....

und...haaa...ich weiss ja nicht, wo du lebst...aber ich musste nicht erst meinen mann fragen,bevor /ob ich einen neuen beitrag schreiben darf...
mag sein,das das bei dir noch so ist...weiss ja nicht...
ich habe mir nur neue infos von meinem mann eingeholt,bezüglich neuigkeiten von "denen", ob wieder was in seinem briefkasten gelandet ist...was ja nicht der fall war...
zur erklärung, er oben büro am rechner...ich unten im haus am lappie...
du verstanden ???
und was ich hier schreibe und was nicht, das überlasse mal mir...
und ob es denn dann letztendlich hier landet, das überlass mal den moderatoren, die hier ja u.a. für "meinungsfreiheit" usw pledieren !!!

mit freundlichen grüßen,
mell ` :wall::roll:


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*tmp*



dvill schrieb:


> Davon ist dringend abzuraten.
> 
> Wir haben hier qualifizierte Empfehlungen im Forum und von den Verbraucherzentralen. Selbstgefrickeltes ist gefährlich, selbst wenn es so aussieht, als ob es geklappt hätte.



Mit dieser rigiden Ablehnung verunsichert ihr wieder die Leute. Es hat geklappt und es war vielleicht ein Satz zuviel. Wenn man den Spruch "habe den Eindruck erhalten" rausnimmt, ist es schon ok - denke ich.


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Aber er hat seinen Zweck erfüllt und das ist allein das, was zählt, oder?!


NEIN!
Halte Dich doch bitte an Deinen eigenen Ratschlag und poste hier nicht weiter.

DU verunsicherst die Leute.


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Franziska schrieb:


> NEIN!
> Halte Dich doch bitte an Deinen eigenen Ratschlag und poste hier nicht weiter.
> 
> DU verunsicherst die Leute.



Und du sprich mich einfach nicht an.


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Und du sprich mich einfach nicht an.


Das werde ich (und andere) solange tun, wie Du unsinnige Ratschläge erteilst.
Ob es Dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Franziska schrieb:


> Das werde ich (und andere) solange tun, wie Du unsinnige Ratschläge erteilst.
> Ob es Dir passt oder nicht.



Damit kann ich leben. Aber nicht, dass du schreibst ich solle hier GAR nicht mehr posten. Denn so kam das eben rüber.


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass du schreibst ich solle hier GAR nicht mehr posten. Denn so kam das eben rüber.


War DEIN Vorschlag!


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Franziska schrieb:


> War DEIN Vorschlag!



Nein. Ich habe lediglich gemeint, man solle sich beleidigende Äußerungen verkneifen und nicht generell.


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles Fakes...
> Oder siehst du das anders?



Sorry fürs schreddern. Nun, ich denke, es ist ganz einfach: wenn man nicht antworten will, weil man es für einen Fake hält, lässt man es bleiben und überliest es einfach. Wenn man glaubt, dass der Fragesteller echt ist und man Lust hat, drauf zu antworten - bitteschön. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass besonders junge Leute noch sehr unbedarft sind, gerade in solchen Sachen. Und jeder will für sich selbst noch einmal versichert bekommen, das er ja auch alles richtig gemacht hat.
Ich habe eine Zeitlang große Reisegruppen betreut, und beileibe nicht alles Senioren. Denen habe ich während den Stadtführungen immer Vorträge gehalten. Und trotzdem kamen hinterher noch etliche an, die mich genau das gefragt haben, was ich zuvor gesagt hatte.  Ist zwar nicht ganz vergleichbar, geht aber in die Richtung.


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Sorry fürs schreddern. Nun, ich denke, es ist ganz einfach: wenn man nicht antworten will, weil man es für einen Fake hält, lässt man es bleiben und überliest es einfach. Wenn man glaubt, dass der Fragesteller echt ist und man Lust hat, drauf zu antworten - bitteschön.
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass besonders junge Leute noch sehr unbedarft sind, gerade in solchen Sachen. Und jeder will für sich selbst noch einmal versichert bekommen, das er ja auch alles richtig gemacht hat.
> Ich habe eine Zeitlang große Reisegruppen betreut, und beileibe nicht alles Senioren. Denen habe ich während den Stadtführungen immer Vorträge gehalten. Und trotzdem kamen hinterher noch etliche an, die mich genau das gefragt haben, was ich zuvor gesagt hatte.  Ist zwar nicht ganz vergleichbar, geht aber in die Richtung.



Hmm- und was gibt dir dann die Gewissheit, daß ausgerechnet deine Antwort angenommen wurde, wo doch schon zig andere erfolgreich ignoriert wurden?
Weil du sie persönlich ansprichst?`Wohl kaum- sie sind nicht in der Lage, das Posting vor der eigenen Frage zu lesen und du hoffst, daß sie deine Links anklicken oder deinen Text lesen? 

IMO immer noch alles Fakes, denn wären es keine Fakes, würden sie eine einfache Frage beantworten können:
Warum meinst du, gelten die zig anderen Antworten ausgerechnet nicht für dich?

Solange keiner von denen eine Antwort geben kann, sind alles nur Fakes und die kosten euch Regulars hier Zeit, stiften mehr Verwirrung und machen Unmut, indem sie immer wieder die gleiche dumme Frage stellen- und die o.g. Frage werde ich ebenfalls so lange stellen, wie du halt gerne die gleiche Frage immer wieder beantwortest- jedem sein Hobby


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Oh, klasse. Danke für das Splitten!

Dann kann es ja hier weitergehen.

Zunächst zwei Fragen von mir:

Bestehen Einwände seitens der Mods/Admins, daß man das Forum explizit benennt und gar Zitate aus laufenden Dikussionen erwähnt, wenn man auf diese Spezies (oder die Fakes) im anderen Zusammenhang schreibt?
(nämlich dem Phänomen, daß Leute ein und die selbe Frage zig mal stellen, auch die Antwort vor den Augen habend)

Warum macht ihr solche Threads nicht einfach dicht - vgl. antispam, wo halt nur dann Postings durchgelassen werden, wenn etwas neues sich ergibt, somit die Threads nicht endlos werden und sich im Kreis drehen wie hier (vgl. auch den Fabrikkauf-Thread)

GLG
S.


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Ein dichtgemachtes Forum hat sich selbst erübrigt.

Wir verlangen auch keinen Hochschulabschluss, um hier Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr solche Threads nicht einfach dicht - vgl. antispam, wo halt nur dann Postings durchgelassen werden, wenn etwas neues sich ergibt, somit die Threads nicht endlos werden und sich im Kreis drehen wie hier (vgl. auch den Fabrikkauf-Thread)


Für Antispam ist das ein "Nebengeschäft" , hier ist es das Hauptgeschäft 
Das Forum heißt Computerbetrug. Wir können und  wollen hier nicht User im Regen 
stehen lassen, auch wenn die ständige Wiederholung zugegebenmaßen nervig ist.


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*



bernhard schrieb:


> Ein dichtgemachtes Forum hat sich selbst erübrigt.
> 
> Wir verlangen auch keinen Hochschulabschluss, um hier Fragen zu stellen.



Kurz, knapp und knackig - und trotzdem wurde alles gesagt. :thumb:


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Naja- ihr lasst die doch nicht im Regen stehen, wenn einfach nur auf die Antwort auf der ersten Seite verwiesen wird und das Posting wieder gelöscht wird..

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es Fakes sind, die einfach nur "Kräfte" binden sollen hier mit den permanenten Fragen- bin jedoch zu unerfahren hier bei euch, um zu wisen, daß es scheinbar wirklich so ist. Ich kann es mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, daß jemand so krampfhaft alle Antworten ignoriert und dann gar auf die Antwort, wo der Link alles bereits beantwortet, noch Fragen stellt, die im explizit für die Person gestellten Link beantwortet wurden und gar manche noch pampig werden, als ob sie einen rechtlichen Anspruch auf Individualbetreuung hier hätten. Deswegen denke ich eher, daß es Fakes sind...


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*



Luzy schrieb:


> Kurz, knapp und knackig - und trotzdem wurde alles gesagt. :thumb:



Da bin ich jetzt mit meinem Schulabschluß und Bildungsstand überfordert: was hat denn der Bildungsstand mit der Fähigkeit zu lesen zu tun?
(zumal die Schreiber ja schreiben können...)


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt mit meinem Schulabschluß und Bildungsstand überfordert: was hat denn der Bildungsstand mit der Fähigkeit zu lesen zu tun?
> (zumal die Schreiber ja schreiben können...)



Mich hat einfach die Lebenserfahrung gelehrt, dass es in der Natur des Menschen liegt, immer wieder nachzufragen und sich zu vergewissern. Viele brauchen für ihren "besonderen" Fall noch einmal das persönliche Schulterklopfen. Man entblödet sich in einem Forum ja nicht namentlich, das lässt noch einige Schranken fallen, die im persönlichen Gespräch vorhanden wären.

Manche kommen mit einer Anspruchshaltung daher und lesen sich noch nicht einmal eine Seite durch, manche verstehen auch das Geschriebene im Link nicht, weil der Intellekt fehlt oder sie sind mit dem Schreibstil nicht vertraut und manchen fehlt einfach das Selbstvertrauen, eine Entscheidung selbsttätig zu fällen. Manche sind einfach nur kopflos.

Dass durch Fakes Kräfte abgezogen werden sollen, halte ich für unglaubwürdig. Wozu, weshalb, warum? Wir sind doch keine Anwälte. Den Seitenbetreibern von nachbarschaft 24 etc. wäre es sicher lieber, niemand würde sich erkundigen und gleich zahlen.
Und glaub mir: Genauso viele schweigen stille.


----------



## andibuy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Naja- ihr lasst die doch nicht im Regen stehen, wenn einfach nur auf die Antwort auf der ersten Seite verwiesen wird und das Posting wieder gelöscht wird..
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es Fakes sind, die einfach nur "Kräfte" binden sollen hier mit den permanenten Fragen- bin jedoch zu unerfahren hier bei euch, um zu wisen, daß es scheinbar wirklich so ist. Ich kann es mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, daß jemand so krampfhaft alle Antworten ignoriert und dann gar auf die Antwort, wo der Link alles bereits beantwortet, noch Fragen stellt, die im explizit für die Person gestellten Link beantwortet wurden und gar manche noch pampig werden, als ob sie einen rechtlichen Anspruch auf Individualbetreuung hier hätten. Deswegen denke ich eher, daß es Fakes sind...



Hallo 
ich hatte vor einige Zeit die Mods/Admins gefragt, ob es möglich ist das jemand von *Fabrikeinkauf* hier eventuell Unruhe oder dergleichen stiften kann?
Antwort: ( Ungefähr )
Es werden/können Leute, die sich anmelden diesbezüglich nicht überprüft.


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Unruhe stiftet hier niemand. Aber auch Anbieter melden sich bisweilen an. Da muss man sehen, wie das läuft. Stören lassen wir die nicht.


----------



## parkplaza (11 November 2007)

*AW: tmp*



Mell ` schrieb:


> @ parkplatz...oder platza oder wie auch immer....:roll:
> 
> hätte mich schon viel eher gemeldet,habe aber eben erst deinen völlig überflüssigen wischwasch entdeckt...
> 
> ...




Hallo Mell oder Mü..  oder so. Sicher kannst Du schreiben, was Du willst. Aber Du bist doch nicht beim Thema geblieben. 

Damit sollten wir das auch beenden.

Aber so wie Dich einschätze, hattest du die Überweisung schon ausgefüllt. Und noch etwas bitte: mögl. nicht soviele Rechtschreibfehler und etwas meht Stil bei Deinen Beiträgen.


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*



bernhard schrieb:


> Unruhe stiftet hier niemand. Aber auch Anbieter melden sich bisweilen an. Da muss man sehen, wie das läuft. Stören lassen wir die nicht.



Ich hoffe, es wird nicht als Unruhestörung angesehen, wenn man den Dauerfragern mit einer Portion Ironie antwortet


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Genau das ja. Deshalb habe ich es abgetrennt. Hilfesuchende sind hier Kunden. Kunden sind Könige. Damit treibt man keine Späße.


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Oh, dann musst du wohl leider meine letzte Antwort im entsprechenden Posting löschen. Kunde ist ja König :scherzkeks:

Verdammt- was würd ich geben auf eine Antwort, *warum die meinen, etwas anderes als die zig anderen zu sein*. Einfach nur EIN verfluchtes mal eine Antwort auf diese einfache Frage  Nein- nicht böse gemeint- aber ich und meine Frau werden täglich mit sowas konfrontiert und EIN einziges mal so eine Antwort :wall::wall::wall:

@ Luzy:
Wenn du im Straßenverkehr meinst, den Beamten zu fragen, ob die rote Ampel auch für dich gilt, dann wird der auch stutzen und dich fragen: warum sollte sie denn auch nicht?
Wenn ihnen ihr etwas fehlt, dann wirst du es auch so nicht erreichen- ich denke, daß man denen ein wenig schon durch Ironie klarmachen soll, daß sie ALLEINE in dieser Welt unterwegs sind und sich eben NICHT immer auf solche Foren verlassen können. Das sind (zum Teil) Erwachsene, die sich hier aufführen wie Kleinkinder. Ich bin mittlerweile so weit, daß ich denke, daß das Lehrgeld nicht schlimm ist, was sie dann bezahlen würden- vielleicht ändern es DANN etwas.. Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß dieses gute Zureden und Linkdropping leider auf keinen Fall hilft.


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Huh?
Wurde hier irgendwas gelöscht oder habe ich mich im Thread vertan?


----------



## BenTigger (12 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Nö nicht gelöscht, sondern nur Off Topic in den Off Topic Bereich verschoben


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*

Ah. danke.
Ich dachte, ihr macht Hinweise auf solche Aktionen.

Naja- zumindest weiss ich jetzt, daß ich nicht ganz lala bin und doch richtig lag, daß hier etwas fehlt(e)


----------



## BenTigger (13 November 2007)

*AW: Plaudereien zum "Fabrikeinkauf" und anderen Kostenfallen*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Ah. danke.
> Ich dachte, ihr macht Hinweise auf solche Aktionen.


Aber das machen wir doch...
lies doch mal die erste Zeile im ersten Posting in diesem Thread:-D:sun:


----------

